# Need advice from girls? (For guys)



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sometimes guys need advice from girls. Things you guys may not understand. HahaXD have any questions? Post below any girl can answer :b


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Define: Confidence


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

why do you pretend not to care about physical characteristics?


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Why do you always take pictures of yourselves in public restrooms?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Thix said:


> Why do you always take pictures of yourselves in public restrooms?


I'd like a girl to answer this, as well.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Why do you and your friends take pictures of your feet and post them to Facebook? 
Also, don't you get cold when wearing skirts?

(Not really advice, I'd just like to know lol)


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thix said:


> Why do you always take pictures of yourselves in public restrooms?


Because ưe have mirrors in restroom, lol, so we can look at it to make sure we will have nice pics, not sure abt others but its my answer :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Why are women so boring and close minded?


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Why are women so boring and close minded?


Sounds to me like you are the boring and close minded one.


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

Thix said:


> Why do you always take pictures of yourselves in public restrooms?


A few reasons. 1. The mirrors are usually big and you can get a pic of your whole outfit
2. If it's in a club then it's brightest in the bathroom so the pic will come out better. 3. You fix your makeup, hair, clothes and now it's the perfect time to capture the pic before everything gets ****ed up again. 4. We're drunk and it's the only time we can focus enough to do it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

depressedkat said:


> Sounds to me like you are the boring and close minded one.


perfectly reasonable analysis and retort from someone who I do not know.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

afff said:


> why do you pretend not to care about physical characteristics?


physical appearance does matter to an extent. But personality trumps it all.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Why are women so boring and close minded?


I see this thread sliding into the $hitter soon.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

If you had a guy friend half your age and you suspected he was flirting, (assuming both are adults) what would you think? Confused, flattered, creeped out, mummy issues, etc.? lol :um


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

kast said:


> If you had a guy friend half your age and you suspected he was flirting, (assuming both are adults) what would you think? Confused, flattered, creeped out, mummy issues, etc.? lol :um


Honestly id be creeped out. But the same would be true if a guy twice my age wanted me.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

mdiada said:


> Honestly id be creeped out. But the same would be true if a guy twice my age wanted me.


this


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

kast said:


> I see this thread sliding into the $hitter soon.


:yes


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> I have a weird dilemma.
> 
> One of my "codes" of etiquette is to hold doors open for people if they're within 5 feet behind me. I've held the door open alot of times in my school for alot of people. It doesn't matter if they're a big masculine man, a beauty queen, or an elderly person. But I noticed a lot of times when I hold the door for girls, they have this pissed-off look on their face. I'm not trying to hit on anybody or show off my door-opening muscles or even be chivalrous. I just want to be nice and polite. Am I offending people or something? Should I just stop trying too hard to be nice and polite because it might be weird and irregular? :/


I am not offended by this. I think it's polite. I hold the door for people too. I think most people appreciate it. Perhaps the ones that don't are just grouchy people? :stu


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

afff said:


> why do you pretend not to care about physical characteristics?


There are other things that are more important to me than the way someone looks.


----------



## MarcLikesBikes (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## MarcLikesBikes (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

In answer, to your questions...

1) I lived with a younger man for three years. I ended up caring for him. Looking after his car, helped him find his job. Made sure his bills got out on time. Cooked, cleaned, & worked 40 + hours a week. When I got a back injury, he bailed. He spent the entire relationship pining away over other women. I ended up hating him, & will never put myself through that again... & Yes, he was hot. We had serious lightning like chemistry too.
I now go for character more than looks...
Plus, being with a younger man is a serious challenge to an older woman's insecurities. & How will his mom feel about it? :afr

2) If you could follow me around awhile, you'd be absolutely amazed how comfortable people are talking about my appearance... Even criticizing me to my face. Everyone is so hung up on looks. It's extremely frustrating.

3) This tends to be more a young woman problem. The answer is, because it's makes our legs and butts look amazing! You guys are the reason we put ourselves through that.

4) I'm no help here. 
I have only two female friends that live in another state... A handful of female acquaintances here. I tend to steer clear of other women. As this is something I despise. I don't talk sh*t on my friends.

5) I believe that there are several reasons for this one...

It's probably partly due to our very first relationship with a man... Daddy. Little girls learn to give non-verbal cues to get what we want & need, young.

Another reason is fear of reprisal for having the nerve to ask for what we want. A lot of men (not all)counter requests with anger.
Women tend to set things up in order to _allow him to be the man_. If we are positively gushingly happy over something you've recently figured out about us, you feel like a million bucks just for pleasing us. It becomes a win/win.

Both egos come into play.

A third reason is that women want proof you are learning about us. We enjoy it when you intuitively know what it is that we want. Think about it... Isn't it pleasurable when someone who knows you well does something for you because they knew that one thing was just driving you bugsh*t..? I mean, not everyone knows our quirks... Someone special is someone that offers to take my car to the mechanic simply because they know how much I hate going... 

I've been slowly unlearning that last behavior though. I have an amazing friendship with a high functioning autistic man who as a result of his autism does not lie. 
Lol,:teeth He also doesn't take hints, you'd be waiting forever for him to figure out what's up... So, I've learned to be completely honest and upfront about my wants and needs.
I've gotten better at it over the years and find it a rewarding practice. Makes us both happy.

The very last thing you asked is partly because of this->


> Women tend to set things up in order to _allow him to be the man_. If we are positively gushingly happy over something you've recently figured out about us, you feel like a million bucks just for pleasing us. It becomes a win/win.


Also often, the act of verbally telling you what we need you to do can sometimes really ruin the mood for us. We want our bedroom time to feel spontaneous and magically pleasurable... As goofy as that is... 
I've found that discussing it _prior to_ engaging in the act can really help that out. Though it may be difficult/embarrassing for some women to discuss the act. :b


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

1. I have one question, why can't you girls do the first step more ? If he doesn't has the guts to do it, why don't you initiate ?

Sure, this is the wrong forum to ask this, as most answers will probably be: i'm shy

2. Do hitch girls exist ?


----------



## MarcLikesBikes (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

* Need advice from humans? (For humans) *


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Lily of the Valley said:


> There are other things that are more important to me than the way someone looks.


 Yea thats just as real as santa claus, mickey mouse, and Saddam Husseins weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Both men and women can be shallow when it comes to looks. There are also both men and women that are or become the exceptions to that. 

Where's the big conflict? Because I don't see it.


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

Why/How does a girl get tired of/bored with a relationship after 2+ years?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

MarcLikesBikes said:


> What's a hitch girl.


You haven't seen the movie Hitch, here is a trailer:


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Why do you and your friends take pictures of your feet and post them to Facebook?
> Also, don't you get cold when wearing skirts?
> 
> (Not really advice, I'd just like to know lol)


I'm guilty of the feet thing myself. I don't really know, to show off our shoes? When someone suggests "hey everyone put your foot in the middle so I can take a picture," it's too common to refuse.

Skirts are freezing.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Why are women so boring and close minded?


Because all women are exactly the same. Shallow and judgemental with nothing interesting to say. We also like to eat puppies.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

ihavepsychologicalissues said:


> We also like to eat puppies.


:haha


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Why do you and your friends take pictures of your feet and post them to Facebook?
> Also, don't you get cold when wearing skirts?
> 
> (Not really advice, I'd just like to know lol)


A lot of times girls post pictures of their feet because they want to show off their nails after a pedicure, or because shoes/feet are somehow "artistic". And skirts aren't cold if you wear them in the right weather. If a girl is wearing a skirt when its cold outside, she either wants some D or wants male attention. Lots of girls wear short shorts in the winter because they want to stick out and look sexy when most girls are wearing jeans. Ive had "friends" do this.



A Nowhere Man said:


> I have a weird dilemma.
> 
> One of my "codes" of etiquette is to hold doors open for people if they're within 5 feet behind me. I've held the door open alot of times in my school for alot of people. It doesn't matter if they're a big masculine man, a beauty queen, or an elderly person. But I noticed a lot of times when I hold the door for girls, they have this pissed-off look on their face. I'm not trying to hit on anybody or show off my door-opening muscles or even be chivalrous. I just want to be nice and polite. Am I offending people or something? Should I just stop trying too hard to be nice and polite because it might be weird and irregular? :/


Personally, I like when people hold the door for me. I think its really kind. But Ive heard of a kind of feminist view against it. I guess some girls think its old fashioned and rude. Kinda like "Oh yeah, Im not capable of getting the door for myself." thing I guess. Sometimes girls probably think its a sign of flirting too. It all depends on the person. I don't think you should stop though! its a really sweet thing to do.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Why is it when there is more then one girl in a group of friends they can't get along?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Lily of the Valley said:


> I am not offended by this. I think it's polite. I hold the door for people too. I think most people appreciate it. Perhaps the ones that don't are just grouchy people? :stu


... im one of the people who holds doors open too and some of the girls my age automatically assume im trying to get into thier pants when ever i do this (I was actually accused of this by one particular girl at starbucks but thats a whole different story that i dont want to tell) but with women who are about 5 yrs my senior or older, they just seem to take it as i was being polite... so now i dont hold the door open for girls my age unless i ham trying to get in their pants lol jkjk


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

How do I tell if a girl is interested in me?

It seems common in this environment (maybe area?) for girls to avoid directly approaching a man. Even though I have an above average sense of visual awareness, I never see smiles or brief glances. I dress well and avoid looking depressed or unapproachable. Does seeing a guy by himself deter you?


----------



## clutzy (Jan 10, 2013)

Loveless said:


> Why is it when there is more then one girl in a group of friends they can't get along?


Im guessing you mean when there is an odd number of girls. Well what usually happens is girls pair up with the girl they have most common interests in and then that usually leaves that third wheel.


----------



## clutzy (Jan 10, 2013)

Madax said:


> How do I tell if a girl is interested in me?
> 
> It seems common in this environment (maybe area?) for girls to avoid directly approaching a man. Even though I have an above average sense of visual awareness, I never see smiles or brief glances. I dress well and avoid looking depressed or unapproachable. Does seeing a guy by himself deter you?


This is tough to answer since every girl is different. Outgoing girls will give obvious signs or just tell you. Shy girls may act like they dont even like you but on the inside they are dying for you to talk to them. I would rather approach a guy who is alone then with other people because then when I get rejected, only person saw it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Why can't women think for themselves??? Everytime I'm around a group of women and one has a new boyfriend the woman with the new boyfriend will ask her friends what they think of him.
I even had this happen when I was dating someone and she was right by me. She asked her friends what they thought of me, and I was like, hello I'm standing right here-lol


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

K, this one is pretty obvious but I just need confirmation. One year ago I told this girl I liked her, and she said, amongst many words(mostly kind words) she said "and I don't care about looks blabla"
and I didn't even ask anything about that. 
so, until today, I wondered if she ment "you are ugly but I don't care"? 
I'm pretty sure that was the case, even more cause she keeps talking how beautiful her exboyfriend was etc but yeah. amuse me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

kiirby said:


> * Need advice from humans? (For humans) *


You amuse me.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

A Nowhere Man said:


> One of my "codes" of etiquette is to hold doors open for people if they're within 5 feet behind me. I've held the door open alot of times in my school for alot of people. It doesn't matter if they're a big masculine man, a beauty queen, or an elderly person.


Yeah, I would have thought this is pretty standard :um.



dismiss said:


> 3) This tends to be more a young woman problem. The answer is, because it's makes our legs and butts look amazing! You guys are the reason we put ourselves through that.


TBH, I think this is one of those cases where women do something because they like it and to compete with other women, and then pretend that it's mostly because of men . It was a man who question them and started this subject after all.
Like losing too much weight. That's all for other women. Conspiracy exposed!

I think their effectiveness is greatly overrated as a general thing. Unless a woman is very small, I guess... then they'd be pretty much essential I would think... just for her own convenience even.

IMHO, heels can look nice sometimes... but should probably be saved for when they really go with what else is being worn. No need to overdo them... the high heel is something I'm generally meh toward. Has its place but it seems to be overused I would think.
Not to mention the possible foot damage as we've touched on. Now that's not sexy at all :no.

Nah, amazing legs look amazing, regardless :yes. Especially when they're in flats and you know they're not cheating or giving the illusion of being longer than they are, IMO. Of course, that only works if she has the legs in the first place... meh. Looks confident to me too, that she doesn't feel obliged to wear heels and maybe she knows she has nice enough legs as it is. Or maybe being in proper contact with the ground and not inherently unstable has a massive part in me perceiving them that way? I suppose the idea that a gust of wind could send someone to the ground doesn't suggest a great deal of confidence :roll.

Anyway...

*MY QUESTION*: A bit random and specific kinda, but it came to my mind after the discussions of men approaching random-ish women. Granted, I've always really considered the concept of approaching random people for a date/number/whatever in public to be pretty awkward and a bit of an inappropriate idea in general that would probably only work if someone was really really confident but a lot of people seem to swear by it, so that makes it a thing.
With all the (understandable) talk of women being afraid a random lone man talking to her out of the blue is some kind of creeper/rapist/weirdo and discussion about how a man should approach a random woman for a conversation (not that it's something I'd do... unless there was a reasonable context), it got me thinking and as a thought experiment just to get a better idea of certain subtleties... my thought was this:

What if the man and woman in question were on a bus/train. The man is sitting beside a girl he's talking to. They clearly know each other quite well, but it's also somehow clear they're just friends and she's not his gf (otherwise it would obviously be weird). They're talking about... normal friend stuff or w/e... the point being that they're quite friendly with each other, enjoying the conversation, maybe laughing now and then... so in short: man having general pleasant conversation with girl, man appears to know girl well and both relaxed and comfortable.
Then the bus/train stops, the girl parts ways with the guy and leaves. The guy is still on the bus/train with the "target" woman as it continues on.

NOW... question is...
If you were that woman, or for most women in general, do you think that the fact he had just been conversing with a girl/woman he knew and so clearly was capable of having positive and rather pleasant functioning friendships with women and wasn't making her uncomfortable or anything (presumably not creeping them out or grooming them for rape, we must assume, is the idea here) would make you significantly more trusting, less suspicious, less afraid, and generally more open to a conversation with him? In that maybe you still wouldn't like him if you knew him but perhaps you don't think he's as overt as being a complete creeper or pervert of some sort and should be assumed relatively "normal" as far as kidnapping or stalking people etc. is concerned.

Just a thought I had. Basically it just serves to ask whether knowing for a fact that he isn't so nuts as to see all women as prey and that at least some women get along with him very well would serve to remove some of the worst suspicions.


----------



## brshyguy (Jan 17, 2013)

How do a girl feels when a ery close male friend forgets about her birthday?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

SVIIC said:


> What if the man and woman in question were on a bus/train. The man is sitting beside a girl he's talking to. They clearly know each other quite well, but it's also somehow clear they're just friends and she's not his gf (otherwise it would obviously be weird). They're talking about... normal friend stuff or w/e... the point being that they're quite friendly with each other, enjoying the conversation, maybe laughing now and then... so in short: man having general pleasant conversation with girl, man appears to know girl well and both relaxed and comfortable.
> Then the bus/train stops, the girl parts ways with the guy and leaves. The guy is still on the bus/train with the "target" woman as it continues on.
> 
> NOW... question is...
> ...


It would definitely help to see a man having a pleasant conversation with a female friend. I would definitely be more receptive to him approaching me after seeing that; I think a lot of women would feel the same way. There's nothing bad about positive evidence like that.



brshyguy said:


> How do a girl feels when a ery close male friend forgets about her birthday?


I would be disappointed, but i'd get over it fairly quickly. I'm terrible with remembering birthdays myself (even with some close friends and family members), so I can understand when it happens to other people.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

brshyguy said:


> How do a girl feels when a ery close male friend forgets about her birthday?


TBH, I'd feel pretty upset and betrayed (for some reason) if my close friend forget about my birthday, I suppose this applies to both male and female.

If you forget about it, make it up to her


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

AlphaHydrae said:


> TBH, I'd feel pretty upset and betrayed (for some reason) if my close friend forget about my birthday, I suppose this applies to both male and female.


Gah, that's more social complication for us people hoping to get back into society :um...

I guess that's only really for very close friends much though, right? What do you have in mind anyways?...

Just can't hurt to absorb more informations on such matters.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

SVIIC said:


> Gah, that's more social complication for us people hoping to get back into society :um...
> 
> I guess that's only really for very close friends much though, right? What do you have in mind anyways?...
> 
> Just can't hurt to absorb more informations on such matters.


Haha. I suppose close friends have that special bonds in which we forget birthdays but still will forgive the other person. Unless your friend cherishes birthdays?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Madax said:


> How do I tell if a girl is interested in me?
> 
> It seems common in this environment (maybe area?) for girls to avoid directly approaching a man. Even though I have an above average sense of visual awareness, I never see smiles or brief glances. I dress well and avoid looking depressed or unapproachable. Does seeing a guy by himself deter you?


Be aware of how you look to others. You could be the best dressed, most handsome guy in the room but if your body language is off, none of it will matter. Sure smiling is good, but are your arms crossed? Or are you holding an object in front of yourself?

I honestly do feel bad for most guys since it seems like _almost_ every girl out there expect you all to make the first move.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I like all the hypotheticals of this thread. My question: Why aren't more girls interested in Computer Science, is it because of the geekiness factor?, or the fact that most of us spend our entire lives in front of a screen? Also do girls actually like extremely socially retarded guys?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> I like all the hypotheticals of this thread. My question: Why aren't more girls interested in Computer Science, is it because of the geekiness factor?, or the fact that most of us spend our entire lives in front of a screen? Also do girls actually like extremely socially retarded guys?


Question 1: I liked computer science but I was guided away from it by teachers and counselors because they said it didn't offer enough opportunities for women. Well, they were wrong, but now I'm doing something else with my life. On the other hand my best friend works in IT in a very lucrative position but she hates her job because its boring and there's little social interaction.
Question 2: yes.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Question 1: I liked computer science but I was guided away from it by teachers and counselors because they said it didn't offer enough opportunities for women. Well, they were wrong, but now I'm doing something else with my life. On the other hand my best friend works in IT in a very lucrative position but she hates her job because its boring and there's little social interaction.
> Question 2: yes.


I actually would *hate* to be an IT guy. For example in my CS class there was only one girl for 15 guys and her and some other guys dropped the class. Does your friend have SA if so why doesn't she hate social interaction?
I actually liked these points from a wiki article on how to get more women in CS https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_in_computer_science

Teach any girl with an aptitude for symbol manipulation how to program.
When teaching women how to program, keep things as close to pure logic as possible. Minimize reliance on other clumsy software packages, fancy graphical interfaces, and powerful IDEs.
Teach computing without microcomputers. Microcomputers tend to attract tinkering men more than women.
Keep the length of programming assignments as short as possible (My CS teacher doesn't follow this for sure), at least in the early stages. One aspect of the mathematics discipline is that assignment problems are hard enough to make a person think for a while, but are not hard enough to get them frustrated and lose interest in the problem.
Treat a programming language as the notational system and avoid adopting new languages.

These are actually the reasons I like CS in addition to being able to manipulate an abstract system. I'm not the best tinkerer, better logician.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> I like all the hypotheticals of this thread. My question: Why aren't more girls interested in Computer Science, is it because of the geekiness factor?


A while ago I considered taking an automotive class, but I decided I wouldn't be comfortable if I turned out to be the only female in the class. I suspect many girls would avoid taking CS classes for that reason.

Edit: That's actually the second barrier in your wiki article:


> Laboratory climates in which women are seen as foreign and not belonging at best, and experience blatant hostility and sexism at worst.





Loveless said:


> Why is it when there is more then one girl in a group of friends they can't get along?


Conflicts will always arise when two or more people get together for a significant amount of time.



ryobi said:


> Why can't women think for themselves??? Everytime I'm around a group of women and one has a new boyfriend the woman with the new boyfriend will ask her friends what they think of him.
> I even had this happen when I was dating someone and she was right by me. She asked her friends what they thought of me, and I was like, hello I'm standing right here-lol


Asking for others' opinions is usually a sign that one is considerate, open-minded, and humble enough to realize that other people might know more than one does. Just because you're none of those doesn't mean you should take pride in it.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

AlphaHydrae said:


> Haha. I suppose close friends have that special bonds in which we forget birthdays but still will forgive the other person. Unless your friend cherishes birthdays?


Well I just meant what do you mean by remember a birthday? Literally just remembering it and mentioning it?

Obviously depends how close you are and all I guess... but I suspect adults don't much buy each other birthday presents unless they're like... really really close...



DysfunctionalDoll said:


> I honestly do feel bad for most guys since it seems like _almost_ every girl out there expect you all to make the first move.


Then you do and you're a creeper/sex-fiend :b.

But don't worry, coz women who speak to men first are universally considered ****s as we all know, so it's alright :roll .



diamondheart89 said:


> Question 1: I liked computer science but I was guided away from it by teachers and counselors because *they said it didn't offer enough opportunities for women*. Well, they were wrong, but now I'm doing something else with my life.


Ugh, yeah, WTF does that even mean?

Not many women in CS -> few "opportunities for women" in CS.

Or... there could just be virtually no women who bother with CS. Where do people get their ideas sometimes? :no


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

SVIIC said:


> Well I just meant what do you mean by remember a birthday? Literally just remembering it and mentioning it?
> 
> Obviously depends how close you are and all I guess... but I suspect adults don't much buy each other birthday presents unless they're like... really really close...
> 
> ...


if you are a close friend, you should at least greet her when the clock strikes 12:00am. get her a present or treat her to a meal or just sing to her for fun, that's what close friends are for no? it can be insignificant as long as you meant it.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

AlphaHydrae said:


> if you are a close friend, you should at least greet her when the clock strikes 12:00am. get her a present or treat her to a meal or just sing to her for fun, that's what close friends are for no? it can be insignificant as long as you meant it.


Depends how close is close though, of course. Hmmmmmm. Social thingies like this are complicated, at least on paper. Depends so much on a case-by-case basis.

I suppose it's one of those things that are surprisingly clear when you do encounter them. I hope.

Ugh, it's just that I feel I've been out of the loop for so long (or never really in the loop) that I'm afraid if I ever manage to start socializing, I'm going to fall into countless faux pas :um.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

SVIIC said:


> Depends how close is close though, of course. Hmmmmmm. Social thingies like this are complicated, at least on paper. Depends so much on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> I suppose it's one of those things that are surprisingly clear when you do encounter them. I hope.
> 
> Ugh, it's just that I feel I've been out of the loop for so long (or never really in the loop) that I'm afraid if I ever manage to start socializing, I'm going to fall into countless faux pas :um.


in all honesty i dont know what you want to achieve?? D:

well. i think it's going to be endless of faux pas for people with SA and depression and such. i suppose we are just not the norms.

but we have our own norms too you get?


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

AlphaHydrae said:


> in all honesty i dont know what you want to achieve?? D:


Meh, dunno. I guess I'm just rambling .



AlphaHydrae said:


> well. i think it's going to be endless of faux pas for people with SA and depression and such. i suppose we are just not the norms.
> 
> but we have our own norms too you get?


Suppose so.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Andrew4 said:


> Define: Confidence


Ya I actually wondered this too, I think it's the one thing all western guys have etched into their impressionable brain, "Women want confidence", which is why I think many really desperate guys assume girls like jerks. what is confidence?


----------



## brunteca (Jan 17, 2013)

Andrew4 said:


> Define: Confidence


To expand on this one a bit, where is the line between confidence and arrogance? I don't see much of one in most people.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm gonna assume that confidence is largely just looking comfortable... not fidgeting all the time and looking downwards and self-conscious etc., not being afraid to speak up (not necessarily being confrontational or loud), not being too self-conscious to do things you want to do and making people around you feel more at ease at a result.

I reckon that's more or less it.


----------

